
Credit Karma touts $500M in revenues - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/credit-karma-number-dump
======
SilasX
Might as well ask here there...

CreditKarma looks down to me, and downforeveryone agrees [1]. It's been that
way for 24 hours now. But that's just in firefox, the site actually works for
Safari and Chrome. Anyone else seeing this?

Edit: n/m, looks like the problem is that you get the 503 for http but not
https.

[1]
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/creditkarma.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/creditkarma.com)

